# Suche mitspieler



## goldi1994 (30. Dezember 2011)

hallo,

ich wollte einfach mal in die runde fragen ob einer von euch lust hat, mal zusammen zu spielen. ohne gilde oder clan oder irgendsowas. wenn ihr wollt auch gerne mit headset übers ts  bei interresse könnt ihr mir hier einfach ne nachricht oder so schicken. bei origin ist mein name :goldi19941 und bei steam   goldi19942  ^^

noch ein paar infos zu mir damit ihr wisst mit wem ihr es zu tun habt: ich bin 17, männlich und star wars the old republic ist mein erstes mmo


----------



## riotmilch (31. Dezember 2011)

Um Mitspieler zu finden, musste schon schreiben auf welchem Server du bist, welche Klasse/Fraktion und ggf auch dein Level


----------



## goldi1994 (31. Dezember 2011)

ganz vergesseb 
ich bin auf 'brianna' und sith inquisitor. aber leider erst stufe 6 ^^


----------

